# Lce. Cpl Art G. Rice



## Rice0031 (4 Sep 2006)

This may be old old news, but its important to me that this be posted.

*In memory of Lance Corporal Arthur G. Rice*

Born on Aug. 8, 1891 in Rockland, Ontario. With the oath of allegiance pledged to King George V, he was posted to the 77th Overseas Batallion (Governor General's Foot Guards).
He survived 7 days of battle at Vimy Ridge, Apr 9 - 17, 1917 with the 73rd Batallion, Royal Highlanders of Canada, 12th Brigade, 4th Canadian Division.
Later he was involved with the attack on Hill 70 in the town of Lens. The battle lasted 6 days, Aug 15 to Aug 21, 1917. It was after this round of combat that Rice was appointed Lance Corporal.
However, Rice's final battle occurred one year later at Amiens, Aug 8, 1918.
Rice's 3'rd brigade was was ordered to take the Hangard Strip, at the advance to Aubercory Village.
Intense battle ensued. Despite heavy shelling, machine gun nests, and heavy losses, the Canadian advance was victorious.
In the face of their losses, 1036 killed, 2803 wounded, the Canadians captured 5,033 prisoners.
It is not known when exactly Rice was killed in the battle, however, he now rests somewhere in an unmarked grave in France.

Rice's name can be found on the Canadian National Vimy Ridge Memorial, France:
"RICE, Lce. Cpl. Arthur George, 145687. 13th Bn. (Quebec Regt.). Killed in action at Hangard Wood 8th Aug., 1918. Age 27. Son of Irena Rice, of 62, Second Avenue, Ottawa, and the late Isaac Henry Rice."

Rice was awarded the 1914-1918 War Medal, and the Victory Medal. His mother was presented with the Silver (Memorial) Cross, and the First World War Memorial Plaque.

(Source: http://www.kingandempire.com/rice1.html.)

He was my great grandfather's brother, and I have been entrusted with his medals for safe-keeping. May he rest in peace.

--Rice


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (4 Sep 2006)

glad to see his medals and memories are in good hands


----------



## navymich (4 Sep 2006)

What a great honour to have those passed on to you Rice!  And I'm sure that he would be proud of you following in his footsteps and joining the Forces yourself.


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Sep 2006)

Great tradition !!


----------

